# Amir Khan meets with Eddie Hearn



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 32m
Brilliant meeting with @EddieHearn. Talked about some brilliant ideas.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe there was a get out clause in the BoxNation/Khan contract.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what the record is for mentioning PPV in a conversation...

Eddie: PPV?

Amir: Brilliant yeah PPV.

Eddie: So your all for PPV

Amir: Yeah all for PPV. Brilliant Eddie.

Eddie: Great so PPV it is Amir write it down so you don't forget.

Amir: Yeah brilliant write it down I'm doing that yeah, How do you spell PPV Eddie?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Maybe there was a get out clause in the BoxNation/Khan contract.


Good shout. Definitely something to do with Brook I imagine.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Khan's entering prizefighter as a tune up before Alexander. :hey


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Obviously Sky want Khan on their channel. They can't really build towards him and Brook if he's fighting on BN.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> I wonder what the record is for mentioning PPV in a conversation...
> 
> Eddie: PPV?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I wonder what the record is for mentioning PPV in a conversation...
> 
> Eddie: PPV?
> 
> ...


:lol: :good


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Obviously Sky want Khan on their channel. They can't really build towards him and Brook if he's fighting on BN.


Makes sense for Khan to sign a similar deal with Hearn as Haye.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Makes sense for Khan to sign a similar deal with Hearn as Haye.


He was offered one by Eddie after his contract deal with Sky ended after the Molina fight, but didn't take it up for whatever reason. Could be a different picture now, and yes it would be.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

who takes pictures in a car park man


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We'll put you on PPV for the Alexander fight and then if you win that we can do PPV with Mayweather Jnr. No point talking about anything past there as your defo getting KO'd in one of those bouts.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> who takes pictures in a car park man


Its not a car park its Eddie's car lot. Eddie has just flogged Amir a five year old Ford Fiesta. :lol:


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, definitely Brook related Sky build up considering this tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/364093823695458304
*Eddie HearnVerified account*‏@*EddieHearn*  4 Aug A lot of @*SpecialKBrook* v @*AmirKingKhan* talk tonight - im very confident the British public will get their wish in 2014 #*hugefight*


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> We'll put you on PPV for the Alexander fight and then if you win that we can do PPV with Mayweather Jnr. No point talking about anything past there as your defo getting KO'd in one of those bouts.


Maybe they do Froch v Groves on December 7th with Khan v Alexander as the US leg.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Yeah, definitely Brook related Sky build up considering this tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/364093823695458304
> *Eddie HearnVerified account*‏@*EddieHearn*  4 Aug A lot of @*SpecialKBrook* v @*AmirKingKhan* talk tonight - i*m very confident the British public will get their wish in 2014 *#*hugefight*


The British public will get their wish???? :lol: Oh it's been the talk of the nation Eddie I can't go anywhere without hearing someone talking about a potential Khan v Brook fight it is practically fever pitch.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol:

#Fingeronthepulse

#Ifuckinghatehashtags


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> The British public will get their wish???? :lol: Oh it's been the talk of the nation Eddie I can't go anywhere without hearing someone talking about a potential Khan v Brook fight it is practically fever pitch.


:lol:

Much as I think Used Car Eddie talks some amount of pish with "the British public want *such and such a fight*" or "the casuals..." he's probably right here if you ignore the hyperbole. The average guy that only watches boxing when it's on Sky on a Saturday night *does* want to see the fight, and the "hardcore fans" do as well. Obviously they'll oversell the importance of it when the time comes, but that's promotion for you.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Calling it now.

Brook vs. Khan

PPV. :deal

They gonna ram it down your fucking throat whether you like it or not, suck on that titty sheep! SUCK ON IT!!!!

Froch-Kessler II changed the face of British Boxing. The same people who moaned and complained about PPV and feeling robbed by it, are now wanting it and willing to pay anything it takes because the lord and savior Eddie Hearn is making all the fights "the fans want to see" and the ONLY way they can be possibly made is by PPV. Therefore the fans feel like they are getting something for their money, whilst they continue to fork out shit loads every month for subscriptions. Not feeling fucked over at all by it, in fact, loving the fact that they are consumer sheep and wont hesitate to give up their cash.

TAKE MY MONEY MURDOCH TAKE FUCKING ALL OF IT!

.....and when you've taken every single penny of it, I'll go to wonga and get payday loans, appear on Jeremy Kyle and die of cancer through eating to many chemically created processed beef burgers from labs.

COME ON!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Brook vs. Khan
> 
> ...


beautiful.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Brook vs. Khan
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh what a life.....


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook will go from nobody to PPV.

Well done Fast track!

If this is PPV, in fact what am I talking about? It MUST be PPV for it to happen for the fans!!!

Khan should get 99.9% of the purse. 

Who the fuck is Kell Brook?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I love you @- DC -. Never stop posting here.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I love you @*- DC -*. *Never stop posting here.*


That is out of my control I'm afraid. My days are numbered if Rob becomes a mod. :lol:

Eddie Hearn meets up with Amir Khan in car park.....

It can only be 1 of 3 things....

1) Drugs
2) Human trafficking
3) Secret PPV discussion(s)


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

delete


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> That is out of my control I'm afraid. My days are numbered *if Rob becomes a mod*. :lol:
> 
> Eddie Hearn meets up with Amir Khan in car park.....
> 
> ...


More chance of Jenna becoming a mod, mate.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

- DC - said:


> That is out of my control I'm afraid. My days are numbered if Rob becomes a mod. :lol:
> 
> Eddie Hearn meets up with Amir Khan in car park.....
> 
> ...


4) Dogging?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a 4th option....

Dogging.

This could have been a secret meeting about PPV.....and a bit of dogging.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

- DC - said:


> That is out of my control I'm afraid. *My days are numbered if Rob becomes a mod*. :lol:
> 
> Eddie Hearn meets up with Amir Khan in car park.....
> 
> ...


If Rob was a mod it could only mean one thing... a perma-ban ranking system


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> If Rob was a mod it could only mean one thing... a perma-ban ranking system


YES! :happy :lol:


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Epic first post by DC in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> More chance of Jenna becoming a mod, mate.


keep thinking that :hey:hey:hey:hey

also stop talking about me and I will stop quoting you. Its very simple. This obsession with me needs to stop. You have a forum where you can discuss me all weekend long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> If Rob was a mod it could only mean one thing... a perma-ban ranking system


How would that even work?


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty boy Eddie's at it again I see. I hope he didn't take advantage of poor Khan in that garage.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> If Rob was a mod it could only mean one thing... a perma-ban ranking system


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Top ten banned posters rankings would soon follow.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I wonder what the record is for mentioning PPV in a conversation...
> 
> Eddie: PPV?
> 
> ...


:lol: Best thing i've seen on these forums!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> How would that even work?


You could list people based upon how close you believe they are to being banned but it shall be based solely on your thoughts and opinions similar to your CHB rankings :lol:

Mock up a quick example for us Rob go on you love a good list more than Schindler.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Seriously though, how can you plan beyond the Alexander fight? Amir's not even the favourite...


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> :lol: Best thing i've seen on these forums!


:good

TBH we all know that chances are that's not to far off how the conversation went :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Eddie Khan Promotions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> You could list people based upon how close you believe they are to being banned but it shall be based solely on your thoughts and opinions similar to your CHB rankings :lol:
> 
> Mock up a quick example for us Rob go on you love a good list more than Schindler.


You think the CHB rankings are based solely on my opinion?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You think the CHB rankings are based solely on my opinion?


No I don't Rob you probably run them past your future missus before you post them :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> No I don't Rob you probably run them past your future missus before you post them :lol:


No. I run them by the posters on this forum and also the listeners to a couple of boxing podcasts. Theirs allot of stuff in those rankings I don't personally agree with.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Fast Khan Promotions, works on many levels...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just me or does Eddie look like he's grabbing hold of his stonk on in that picture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Fast Khan Promotions, works on many levels...


Amazing


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You think the CHB rankings are based solely on my opinion?


I was joking, I am aware that the CHB ranking are not simply based on solely your opinions and you do an excellent job with them :good


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Fast Khan Promotions, works on many levels...


Used Khan more like.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Fast Khan Promotions, works on many levels...


Brilliant :yep


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

khans next fight is boxnation

after that if the mayweather fight happens then its ppv
if the brook fight happens then its ppv

khan is like haye in they just want the £££ over the glory/respect


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:eddie


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

well Eddie PPV Hearn dont want in on pay per view


"but the landscape keeps changing"


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> khans next fight is boxnation
> 
> after that if the mayweather fight happens then its ppv
> if the brook fight happens then its ppv
> ...


Bullshit. Khan might have half the intellect of Haye, but his balls are twice as big. If rumors are to be believed, he's taking on another virtual 50/50 fight in Alexander after a hard 4 years for any British fighter not named Froch. If anything, Khan acts like he has too much to prove.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

People seem to forget that Eddie Hearn put shame on PPV years ago. Boxing was in a bad state because of it, people genuinely felt robbed by that fight. A fight he helped create. 

Eddie Hearn - "I'm not a mug and I don't mug people off" :-( :rofl

Brook vs. Khan???

IT CANT HAPPEN WITHOUT PPV!!!

£15 please! :hey


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Please fight Kell for me Amir. Give him a meaningful fight for once in his career and please let me set up another PPV to rip off a load of gullible cunts who know no better. PLEASE!"

:eddie


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Eddie's obviously got to cash out on Brook at some point - might as well con the British fans into thinking Khan's "doing them a favour" by fighting over here too.

:eddie


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Belgravia Centre Eddie up to his old tricks again. "Amir, you beat up big bad Devon for us pweez? Kell is too fat to fight him AGAIN"


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Another indication Hearn is ready to cash out on Brook.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddie has done a deal with Khan for Saj to pop around every Thursday with his hoover.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's probably about Haroon actually. Amir manages and promotes him so I imagine it's about doing some sort of deal with Eddie on that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Another indication Hearn is ready to cash out on Brook.


How exactly is he cashing out on Brook, by giving him a fight that he wins easily and makes him a star to the casuals, yeah great logic :lol:


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Another indication Hearn is ready to cash out on Brook.


Against a vulnerable fighter who is on the decline ?.

I don't think It works like that, Mate.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hearn should be confident that Brook will beat Khan. Unless Khan's chin improves when he jumps to 147, he'll get knocked out.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How exactly is he cashing out on Brook, by giving him a fight that he wins easily and makes him a star to the casuals, yeah great logic :lol:


I'm not saying Brook can't win, but what makes you so sure he wins easily? The guy looked mediocre against Carson Jones of all people and has done nothing to suggest he'd walk this fight. Khan might be in limbo right now but it's still a huge step up for Brook considering the poor level of opposition he's been fighting.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> I'm not saying Brook can't win, but what makes you so sure he wins easily? The guy looked mediocre against Carson Jones of all people and has done nothing to suggest he'd walk this fight. Khan might be in limbo right now but it's still a huge step up for Brook considering the poor level of opposition he's been fighting.


Khans style is perfect for Brook, Kell is an accurate, solid puncher. Khan walks forward flapping his arms, chin in the air. Brook would get him out of there early.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Khans style is perfect for Brook, Kell is an accurate, solid puncher. Khan walks forward flapping his arms, chin in the air. Brook would get him out of there early.


People always highlight his flaws but look how far he's come with those flaws. The hand speed is significant enough that it allows him to get away with technical deficiencies most of the time. It would cause Brook problems imo. Brook is an accurate puncher but his level of opposition has been a bit of a joke tbh, and I'm not impressed with his power at all. Not that you need to be a big puncher to KO Khan. It's also concerning how easily Jones was able to get to him even in the second fight, and Jones is garbage apart from his toughness. I personally think Brook is overhyped and will get found out when he finally does step up to world level. Khan wins on points for me.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook has never fought anyone of the level of Amir Khan and Amir Khan has fallen out the tree and hit every branch on the way down.

He is still above Brook. After all this falling. This speaks volumes. He is more experienced than Brook. Has fought at a higher level consistently. More street smart. Faster. Throws more.

He will overwhelm Brook with speed and volume. Brook can talk about timing all he wants, he hasnt proved it at any other level other than domestic. Its obvious he isnt as focused as he could be outside the ring. I said it ages ago, Amir Khan wins this fight on points. Brook will be relying on timing all fight and looking for the perfect shot, his output will be nil while Khan dances rings around him and clocks up a points lead.

No coming back for Brook unless he wins a couple of rounds in the first 6 rounds. He might put Khan down late on, but it will be to little to late and Khan will survive. Like Sergio Martinez and Timothy Bradley.

Accuracy does beat speed Kell....


But fitness beats unfitness 
Volume beats little output
Bite beats bark
Actions speak louder than words
Light travels faster than sound

This fight is a mismatch of levels.

World Level and.....Not World Level.

Khan by wide UD. I'll stick by this as I have done since day 1.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Brook has never fought anyone of the level of Amir Khan and Amir Khan has fallen out the tree and hit every branch on the way down.
> 
> He is still above Brook. After all this falling. This speaks volumes. He is more experienced than Brook. Has fought at a higher level consistently. More street smart. Faster. Throws more.
> 
> ...


Calling Khan street smart is laughable and the speed/output line is the same shit Team Khan uses to explain why they'd beat any fighter in history. Volume doesn't automatically beat less volume - Kell's punch output might be lower but he's a hell of a lot more thoughtful and accurate with his combinations

Khan was dreadful against Diaz. Brook would have stopped him that night. All Khan' assets seem to have stripped away since he joined up with Hunter and I'm not the only one to ponder whether he might be a little shot, given he's been scrapping for his life as a pro since the age of 18.

I'm not saying Kell definitely wins. As you say, Kell's not fought at world level period. But I doubt whether Khan himself can become a world class welterweight. So no, it's not a mismatch...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Calling Khan street smart is laughable and speed/output line is the same shit Team Khan uses to explain why they'd beat any fighter in history. Volume doesn't automatically beat little output - Kell's punch output might be lower but he's a hell of a lot more thoughtful and accurate with his combinations
> 
> Khan was dreadful against Diaz. I'm Brook would have stopped him that night. All Khan' assets seems to have stripped away since he joined up with Hunter and i'm not the only one to ponder whether he might be a little shot, given he's been scrapping for his life as a pro since the age of 18.
> 
> I'm not saying Kell definitely wins. As you say, Kell's not fought at world level period. But I doubt whether Khan himself is a world class welterweight. So no, it's not a mismatch...


Amir Khan is ring savvy at a much higher level than Kell Brook.

I picked Alexander over Brook.

I have to pick Khan to.

I haven't seen any proof that Brook can do the business at this level. He has the talent and potential, but thats all it is right now. We need concrete evidence a convincing win over a game opponent and big name. Until then I will remain on the sidelines with Kell Brook.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Khans style is perfect for Brook, Kell is an accurate, solid puncher. Khan walks forward flapping his arms, chin in the air. Brook would get him out of there early.


I can see Brook struggling against a high volume/speed flapping. He has never faced someone with that speed level before.

Of course, Brook can KO him but I don't think it is as one-sided as you claim it to be


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

mishima said:


> I can see Brook struggling against a high volume/speed flapping. He has never faced someone with that speed level before.
> 
> Of course, Brook can KO him but I don't think it is as one-sided as you claim it to be


I don't really see Khans speed troubling Brook all that much, one of Kells best assets is his timing and we know that can negate speed.

I understand where you and many others are coming from though, Amir is the proven fighter but stylistically I think Brook is a nightmare for him.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Do people really expect Khan/Brook if it happens to be anything other than PPV? It obviously belongs there.

Khan vs Salita on the other hand :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Khan stops Brook.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Khan stops Brook.


Not a chance..


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Hearn should be confident that Brook will beat Khan. Unless Khan's chin improves when he jumps to 147, he'll get knocked out.


He might get knocked out at 147 but not by Brook


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not a chance..


Based on what. Khan has been in there with too fighters and got wins. Brook has beaten average guys. At this stage there still a class apart.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing how anyone gives Brook a serious chance based on his performances to date. Brook would lose to Kotelnik, Maidana, Peterson and Garcia, yet will easily handle Khan? Ridiculous. He couldn't even make it into the ring against Alexander!


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Brook has never fought anyone of the level of Amir Khan and Amir Khan has fallen out the tree and hit every branch on the way down.
> 
> He is still above Brook. After all this falling. This speaks volumes. He is more experienced than Brook. Has fought at a higher level consistently. More street smart. Faster. Throws more.
> 
> ...


:deal

If the fight does happen I'm going to be putting a sizeable bet on Khan by UD (or maybe even late TKO, I'll have to see how he looks in his next fight first). The sheer speed and athleticism of Khan will leave Brook shell shocked. It's all about levels.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Amazing how anyone gives Brook a serious chance based on his performances to date. Brook would lose to Kotelnik, Maidana, Peterson and Garcia, yet will easily handle Khan? Ridiculous. He couldn't even make it into the ring against Alexander!


Maidana would destroy Brook... that's one fight Kell should stay well clear of, especially after struggling with Carson Jones twice :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Amazing how anyone gives Brook a serious chance based on his performances to date. Brook would lose to Kotelnik, Maidana, Peterson and Garcia, yet will easily handle Khan? Ridiculous. He couldn't even make it into the ring against Alexander!


You said Bute would easily beat Froch, when Bute's best win was against an old Johnson that went to Canada for a payday and barely threw a punch.

Ridiculous isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You said Bute would easily beat Froch, when Bute's best win was against an old Johnson that went to Canada for a payday and barely threw a punch.
> 
> Ridiculous isn't it.


Also said Donaire would beat Rigo because amateur experience means nothing.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Amazing how anyone gives Brook a serious chance based on his performances to date. Brook would lose to Kotelnik, Maidana, Peterson and Garcia, yet will easily handle Khan? Ridiculous. He couldn't even make it into the ring against Alexander!


The Khan who beat Kotelnik and Maidana, and gave Peterson a good fight, is a far cry from the one who looked terrible against Julio Diaz. Could Brook beat the 2010 version of Khan? Probably not. Could he beat the 2013 version? I think so. From 2009-2011, Khan was a much better fighter than he currently is. He's also the smaller man, so if his chin can't hold up against Diaz, a non-punching former lightweight, how will he react when Brook, a big welter, hits him?

I don't know what the Alexander fight being called off has anything to do with it either. Remember, Alexander pulled out of that fight too at one point.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You said Bute would easily beat Froch, when Bute's best win was against an old Johnson that went to Canada for a payday and barely threw a punch.
> 
> Ridiculous isn't it.


I don't remember saying it would be easy at all, but Froch had looked pretty worn out and Bute had been looking very dominant. It's not like I was alone in that prediction. But the two situations aren't really alike, because Khan has beaten much better fighters than Brook has.

You're the one who's claiming Brook is going to decimate a guy who has faced and beaten better fighters than Brook himself. But sure, bring up a completely different, irrelevant fight and a comment that was made in a completely different context. That really makes your point.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> The Khan who beat Kotelnik and Maidana, and gave Peterson a good fight, is a far cry from the one who looked terrible against Julio Diaz. Could Brook beat the 2010 version of Khan? Probably not. Could he beat the 2013 version? I think so. From 2009-2011, Khan was a much better fighter than he currently is. He's also the smaller man, so if his chin can't hold up against Diaz, a non-punching former lightweight, how will he react when Brook, a big welter, hits him?
> 
> I don't know what the Alexander fight being called off has anything to do with it either. Remember, Alexander pulled out of that fight too at one point.


Last I checked, Khan's chin did hold up against Diaz and he won that fight. Regardless, Diaz is a much better and more proven fighter than Carson Jones, who still had no problems getting to Kell.

Only a short while before, Khan was hammering Danny Garcia, who's now one of the top two LWW fighters in the world, before he got clocked. What evidence do we have that Brook could withstand that, considering how light-punching, utterly rubbish Carson Jones was able to smack him about?

The questions are more on Brook's side than Khan's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't remember saying it would be easy at all, but Froch had looked pretty worn out and Bute had been looking very dominant. It's not like I was alone in that prediction. But the two situations aren't really alike, because Khan has beaten much better fighters than Brook has.
> 
> You're the one who's claiming Brook is going to decimate a guy who has faced and beaten better fighters than Brook himself. But sure, bring up a completely different, irrelevant fight and a comment that was made in a completely different context. That really makes your point.


I do remember you saying that tbh.

But I agree Khan beats Brook. I think he stops him in a fire fight. 2 quick starters with no tactical acumen and stamina issues. It will be like Hagler v Hearn light.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Last I checked, Khan's chin did hold up against Diaz and he won that fight. Regardless, Diaz is a much better and more proven fighter than Carson Jones, who still had no problems getting to Kell.
> 
> Only a short while before, Khan was hammering Danny Garcia, who's now one of the top two LWW fighters in the world, before he got clocked. What evidence do we have that Brook could withstand that, considering how light-punching, utterly rubbish Carson Jones was able to smack him about?
> 
> The questions are more on Brook's side than Khan's.


You cannot give Khan credit for coming through a gut check and then dismiss Brook for doing the same thing. Diaz might be a slightly better fighter than Carson Jones, but Brook looked better in the Jones 1 fight than Khan did in the Diaz fight. Brook had a broken nose, and he never got put down....plus Jones is a bigger puncher.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm waiting to see how Khan looks in his next fight before I write him completely off as past it. A lot of fighters go through peaks and troughs in their careers... I've seen fighters look like shit one fight and then come back with an almost career best performance in their next. It happens.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Last I checked, Khan's chin did hold up against Diaz and he won that fight. Regardless, Diaz is a much better and more proven fighter than Carson Jones, who still had no problems getting to Kell.
> 
> Only a short while before, Khan was hammering Danny Garcia, who's now one of the top two LWW fighters in the world, before he got clocked. What evidence do we have that Brook could withstand that, considering how light-punching, utterly rubbish Carson Jones was able to smack him about?
> 
> The questions are more on Brook's side than Khan's.


Khan survived against Diaz but his chin still looked incredibly poor in that fight. I have no question that if Brook hit Khan clean, he wouldn't take it well at all. I don't think there's any reasonable puncher out there who can't hurt Khan, and Brook being a solid hitting, big welterweight could easily knock Khan out.

And, yes, Brook did look poor against Jones but until he got a broken nose, he was fine. He just reacted badly to that mentally, gassed and then took a beating. It happens but he learned from it and when he got a second chance, he battered Jones.

I also don't think you can say Khan was "hammering" Garcia. He won two rounds against him...that's it. It's hardly like a Bomber Graham/Julian Jackson turnaround. Khan won the first round clearly, the second was closer, he got knocked down in the third and stopped in the fourth.

I'd agree that Brook has more questions over him than Khan does but at least there are no unquestionable flaws, like Khan has. Maybe Brook will be found out when he steps up? I don't know. What I do know is that if Brook hits Khan clean, he could win the fight with that one shot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Khan is a loss in waiting by the way. The second he fights a top level fighter he will get scratched, but I don't think thats Brook.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Amazing how anyone gives Brook a serious chance based on his performances to date. Brook would lose to Kotelnik, Maidana, Peterson and Garcia, yet will easily handle Khan? Ridiculous. He couldn't even make it into the ring against Alexander!


I would fancy Brook to beat Peterson.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't remember saying it would be easy at all, but Froch had looked pretty worn out and Bute had been looking very dominant. It's not like I was alone in that prediction. But the two situations aren't really alike, because Khan has beaten much better fighters than Brook has.
> 
> You're the one who's claiming Brook is going to decimate a guy who has faced and beaten better fighters than Brook himself. But sure, bring up a completely different, irrelevant fight and a comment that was made in a completely different context. That really makes your point.


Froch had beaten far better fighters then Bute though, so it's not all that different.

How is it irrelevant when you're the on who claimed its ridiculous to pick one fighter to dominate another fighter who has superior wins, you did the exact same thing in picking Bute to walk all over Froch.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You cannot give Khan credit for coming through a gut check and then dismiss Brook for doing the same thing. Diaz might be a slightly better fighter than Carson Jones, but Brook looked better in the Jones 1 fight than Khan did in the Diaz fight. Brook had a broken nose, and he never got put down....plus Jones is a bigger puncher.


You've ignored the point I was making. Jack suggested Khan's chin didn't hold up against Diaz, when it clearly did or he'd have lost by KO. He then neglected to mention the beating he took from Jones, and he still couldn't stop him getting in during the rematch.

Also, how did Brook get that broken nose?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You've ignored the point I was making. Jack suggested Khan's chin didn't hold up against Diaz, when it clearly did or he'd have lost by KO. He then neglected to mention the beating he took from Jones, and he still couldn't stop him getting in during the rematch.
> 
> Also, how did Brook get that broken nose?


I don't think Khan getting put down and getting hurt a couple of other times counts as his chin holding up. In fact it shows is punch resistance is still very much an issue. Are you one of these people that think David Price proved he has good punch resistance because he took shots from Thompson?

Brook stopping Khan is an extremely likley outcome should they meet, because Khan betting stopped v anyone is a likley outcome.

Personally I think Khan beats him though. Brook beats Peterson though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Froch had beaten far better fighters then Bute though, so it's not all that different.
> 
> How is it irrelevant when you're the on who claimed its ridiculous to pick one fighter to dominate another fighter who has superior wins, you did the exact same thing in picking Bute to walk all over Froch.


Different fighters and different context. The major reason I felt Froch would lose was because he'd been in so many hard fights and had so little success with Ward. Bute, while facing a lower level of competition, had looked much improved and had handled Johnson in much better fashion than Froch.

At least Bute had faced a couple of guys near world-level. Brook's best wins are Carson Jones and Matthew Hatton. Khan's are guys like Kotelnik and Maidana. I'm not the one saying Khan will beat Kell easy, but you're saying Kell will murder Khan, based on?

You can bring up any poster's bad picks, but it doesn't prove much because I'm more often right than I'm wrong. I'm not infallible and never claimed to be.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't think Khan getting put down and getting hurt a couple of other times counts as his chin holding up. In fact it shows is punch resistance is still very much an issue. Are you one of these people that think David Price proved he has good punch resistance because he took shots from Thompson?
> 
> *Brook stopping Khan is an extremely likley outcome should they meet, because Khan betting stopped v anyone is a likley outcome.*
> 
> Personally I think Khan beats him though. Brook beats Peterson though.


He'd have been stopped every time he's been hit if that's the case. He's not got a great chin, but it held up if he was able to win the fight after getting put down. Same as he took major punishment from Maidana without going down - he's got an iffy chin, no doubting it, but he's clearly capable of taking some punishment before he falls apart.

What has Price got to do with this? Price got stopped as soon as he faced any pressure, so it's not just his chin, it's his mental toughness that's the issue as well. Khan's at least got some stones and some grit. It's an issue for him, but since Brook's never faced a world-class puncher and was getting battered around by a complete non-puncher in Jones, I think it's a pretty big question mark.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

no way Brook beats Peterson. Brook would wilt under the pressure from Peterson


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have been stopped every time he's been hit if that's the case. He's not got a great chin, but it held up if he was able to win the fight after getting put down. Same as he took major punishment from Maidana without going down - he's got an iffy chin, no doubting it, but he's clearly capable of taking some punishment before he falls apart.
> 
> What has Price got to do with this? Price got stopped as soon as he faced any pressure, so it's not just his chin, it's his mental toughness that's the issue as well. Khan's at least got some stones and some grit. It's an issue for him, but since Brook's never faced a world-class puncher and was getting battered around by a complete non-puncher in Jones, I think it's a pretty big question mark.


Ummmm No. He didn't take punishment from Garcia or Prescott. If you hit Khan with a well timed, hard shot that he walks on to you will stop him. Brook is capable of doing this, as our most fighters beyond continental level. The chances of hitting Khan with that kind of shot are higher than the average fighter because his defense is so poor. That kind of shot is not going to connect every fight, which is why Khan doesn't lose every fight....but it is a possibility in every fight.

People say that Price proved he doesn't have a bad chin by taking shots against Thompson, same as what you are saying about Khan.

Khan got battered around by a complete non puncher in Julio Diaz. And Jones is not a non puncher, in fact he has genuine power.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

mishima said:


> no way Brook beats Peterson. Brook would wilt under the pressure from Peterson


He would have to survive the early onslaught. I think the extra size and strength of Brook would mean Peterson gets stopped early.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Different fighters and different context. The major reason I felt Froch would lose was because he'd been in so many hard fights and had so little success with Ward. Bute, while facing a lower level of competition, had looked much improved and had handled Johnson in much better fashion than Froch.
> 
> At least Bute had faced a couple of guys near world-level. Brook's best wins are Carson Jones and Matthew Hatton. Khan's are guys like Kotelnik and Maidana. I'm not the one saying Khan will beat Kell easy, but you're saying Kell will murder Khan, based on?
> 
> You can bring up any poster's bad picks, but it doesn't prove much because I'm more often right than I'm wrong. I'm not infallible and never claimed to be.


I didn't bring it up to try and make you look bad for fucks sake, I brought it up because you contradicted yourself in the statement you made, quite clearly.

Ie already said what my opinion is based on. One of the main reasons being Khan doesn't look like the same fighter he was 18 months ago, if Julio Diaz, a blown up Lightweight can nearly knock him out then Brook will certainly KO him IMO, especially considering he's more accurate, has better timing, digs harder and is far more skilled. The Khan of a year or two ago would be a different story.

Brook did look rusty against Jones last month, nowhere near as sharp as he usually looks. We'll see if it's just inactivity or what.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Different fighters and different context. The major reason I felt Froch would lose was because he'd been in so many hard fights and had so little success with Ward. Bute, while facing a lower level of competition, had looked much improved and had handled Johnson in much better fashion than Froch.
> 
> At least Bute had faced a couple of guys near world-level. Brook's best wins are Carson Jones and Matthew Hatton. Khan's are guys like Kotelnik and Maidana. I'm not the one saying Khan will beat Kell easy, but you're saying Kell will murder Khan, based on?
> 
> You can bring up any poster's bad picks, but it doesn't prove much because I'm more often right than I'm wrong. I'm not infallible and never claimed to be.


But you do run away when you have made back picks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

BA's point is that its not all about records. We can see Khans limitations and they play into Brooks style. We have seen Brook struggle one time, which happens to every fighter at some point when they are coming through.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He would have to survive the early onslaught. I think the extra size and strength of Brook would mean Peterson gets stopped early.


He would survive the onslaught ..Brook is no beast like Lucas M. Peterson is a big LWW and comes into the ring at 155 plus and IMO Brook is no more stronger than Ortiz


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

mishima said:


> He would survive the onslaught ..Brook is no beast like Lucas M. Peterson is a big LWW and comes into the ring at 155 plus and IMO Brook is no more stronger than Ortiz


Its not all about size. I think Peterson loses to any decent 147lbs fighter.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Regarding Peterson/Brook, based on Kell's two fights against Jones I do think Peterson stops him. That's not to say Brook wouldn't have some success early. In a 12 round fight though, I think he'd fall apart eventually due to the pressure.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> But you do run away when you have made back picks.


When have I run away? After Rigo-Donaire? I was out most of the weekend and came on when I was home. Don't be such a girl.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

When discussing Brook - Khan it seems irrelevant to talk about Khan's best wins when he's a completely different fighter to the one who had Ariza as his strength & conditioning coach. He seems back to the pre-Ariza version of Khan who couldn't take punches off non punchers.

Khan might well win rounds against Brook like he was doing against Garcia before he got chinned. Stylistically fighting Brook's a terrible move by Khan, a fighter with fast hands & a good dig is the last type of fighter Khan needs to fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

A Force said:


> When discussing Brook - Khan it seems irrelevant to talk about Khan's best wins when he's a completely different fighter to the one who had Ariza as his strength & conditioning coach. He seems back to the pre-Ariza version of Khan who couldn't take punches off non punchers.
> 
> Khan might well win rounds against Brook like he was doing against Garcia before he got chinned. Stylistically fighting Brook's a terrible move by Khan, a fighter with fast hands & a good dig is the last type of fighter Khan needs to fight.


No more super shakes.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I honestly think that Khan at his best vs Brook would look a lot like Khan vs Judah, maybe Brook would last longer but Khan's speed advantage, getting off first, landing flurries of shots and then getting out of range would break Brook down.

If the Khan that fought Diaz shows up it would only be a matter of time before Brook landed something big and put Khan in trouble, and unlike Diaz he would finish the job.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone makes bad picks at times. It's impossible to be a sports fan and not make loads of incorrect predictions. If boxing was a predictable sport, it wouldn't have the fanbase it does, so it's natural to see things wrong at times, especially when you're talking about fights where one boxer is unproven, such as Bute/Froch or Rigo/Donaire. You just have to go with your gut feeling, really.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> I honestly think that Khan at his best vs Brook would look a lot like Khan vs Judah, maybe Brook would last longer but Khan's speed advantage, getting off first, landing flurries of shots and then getting out of range would break Brook down.
> 
> If the Khan that fought Diaz shows up it would only be a matter of time before Brook landed something big and put Khan in trouble, and unlike Diaz he would finish the job.


Brooks a pretty poor finisher. Has he had a legit stoppage since McIntyre?


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Brooks a pretty poor finisher. Has he had a legit stoppage since McIntyre?


Elwell and Saldivia. And to be fair it's his finishing has never really come into question until the Jones bouts. It wasn't Brooks fault that Hughes pulled Jennings out immediately after that cut opened, and it's not his fault that refs haven't given the time to dispatch of the likes of Lomax properly.

But I think many people noticed how he backed off on numerous occasions when he had Jones in a bad way in both bouts. He had his man on the ropes but for some reason decided to take a step back and flick out the jab without ever looking to fire combinations create openings. He seemed very wary of over committing.

EDIT: The Elwell stoppage was actually quite iffy.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

CCR said:


> He seemed very wary of over committing.


Or maybe he just wanted to get a few rounds in.......I know, a dangerous game to play


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

icemax said:


> Or maybe he just wanted to get a few rounds in.......I know, a dangerous game to play


I'm not sure if that's worse then being tentative if true. I also don't think he's being helped by these refs jumping in far to early.

I've just rewatched the Elwell fight, and whilst not being the worst stoppage i've seen it was a case of the referee deciding using the amateur 'outclassed' ruling as opposed to stopping the fight because Elwell was in no position to continue. He's had so many of these soft stoppages, and hasn't really been made to break his man down legitimately: Elwell, Lomax, Jennings, Jackiewicz ...


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

CCR said:


> I'm not sure if that's worse then being tentative if true. I also don't think he's being helped by these refs jumping in far to early.
> 
> I've just rewatched the Elwell fight, and whilst not being the worst stoppage i've seen it was a case of the referee deciding using the amateur 'outclassed' ruling as opposed to stopping the fight because Elwell was in no position to continue. He's had so many of these soft stoppages, and hasn't really been made to break his man down legitimately: Elwell, Lomax, Jennings, Jackiewicz ...


The "outclassed" rule applies in professional boxing too....Every time it is used by a referee it is an indictment of the BBBofC for sanctioning such mismatches


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

icemax said:


> The "outclassed" rule applies in professional boxing too....Every time it is used by a referee it is an indictment of the BBBofC for sanctioning such mismatches


Yeh. The ref should waive of the fight before it even begins and have the Promoter, Matchmaker & Manager explain to the fighters and the fans that what was about to take place was a joke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

CCR said:


> I'm not sure if that's worse then being tentative if true. I also don't think he's being helped by these refs jumping in far to early.
> 
> I've just rewatched the Elwell fight, and whilst not being the worst stoppage i've seen it was a case of the referee deciding using the amateur 'outclassed' ruling as opposed to stopping the fight because Elwell was in no position to continue. He's had so many of these soft stoppages, and hasn't really been made to break his man down legitimately: Elwell, Lomax, Jennings, Jackiewicz ...


Yep. Its only really Saldivia & McEntye that he legit stopped since he got to title level.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh. The ref should waive of the fight before it even begins and have the Promoter, Matchmaker & Manager explain to the fighters and the fans that what was about to take place was a joke.


If promoters put on competitive fights then referees can keep their hands in their pockets....Nobody learns anything by watching one man beat another to a pulp in a mismatch


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

icemax said:


> If promoters put on competitive fights then referees can keep their hands in their pockets....Nobody learns anything by watching one man beat another to a pulp in a mismatch


Out of interest....what did you think of Billy Joe Saunders v Gary O'Sullivan?

People have been raving about Saunders performance, but I thought it was one man beating another to a pulp in a mismatch.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Out of interest....what did you think of Billy Joe Saunders v Gary O'Sullivan?
> 
> People have been raving about Saunders performance, but I thought it was one man beating another to a pulp in a mismatch.


O'Sullivans reputation hangs squarely on his "handling" of Hall and in reality the fight wasn't ever going to be as competitive as some hoped. He got whitewashed but he was not beaten to a pulp. You know full well what I mean by the "outclassed" rule, O'Sullivan always had a chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

icemax said:


> O'Sullivans reputation hangs squarely on his "handling" of Hall and in reality the fight wasn't ever going to be as competitive as some hoped. He got whitewashed but he was not beaten to a pulp. You know full well what I mean by the "outclassed" rule, O'Sullivan always had a chance.


I personally thought Hall beat O'Sullivan.

I do know what you mean....still I don't think BJS should be getting much credit for the win.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I personally thought Hall beat O'Sullivan.
> 
> I do know what you mean....still I don't think BJS should be getting much credit for the win.


To be fair I never saw the Hall - O'Sullivan fight so really can't comment

Im not sure that BJS is getting much credit for the win, I haven't seen anyone waxing lyrical....It turned out to be just a run of the mill outing for BJS, nothing more


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I personally thought Hall beat O'Sullivan.
> 
> I do know what you mean....still I don't think BJS should be getting much credit for the win.


I think it's a case of getting credit for the performance rather than the merit of the victory. I thought his performance was flashy but lacked substance myself, I think although he did a professional job, after 7 or 8 rounds of softening him up a little and establish his vast superiority, it was clear O'Sullivan wasn't on his level and he should have started setting his feet more and putting his weight behind his punches and tried to force the stoppage.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

CCR said:


> Elwell and Saldivia. And to be fair it's his finishing has never really come into question until the Jones bouts. It wasn't Brooks fault that Hughes pulled Jennings out immediately after that cut opened, and it's not his fault that refs haven't given the time to dispatch of the likes of Lomax properly.
> 
> But I think many people noticed how he backed off on numerous occasions when he had Jones in a bad way in both bouts. He had his man on the ropes but for some reason decided to take a step back and flick out the jab without ever looking to fire combinations create openings. He seemed very wary of over committing.
> 
> EDIT: The Elwell stoppage was actually quite iffy.


 I don't rate the Saldivia stoppage. This guy has no chin at all and was stopped by Said Ouali in the first round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 7m
I want to make clear I have NOT left Golden Boy. We're very happy together. I met Eddie Hearn only to discuss @harrykingkhan as I manage him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Khan is a manager? :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Khan is a manager? :rofl


learn from ones mistakes.


----------

